

GoogleCloud CE / AWS EC2 / DO CPU Benchmark Comparison - payamb
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13nMisjZ0WNFxhbSHifliThOd2I61IWlN9irtRXgIeew/edit?usp=sharing

======
payamb
Benchmarked using :

sysbench --test=cpu --num-threads=<number of cores> \--cpu-max-prime=40000 run

And the score is the total execution time.

Also prices are based on Europe region pricing.

